# DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2016)

*DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen​
DFV vertritt wieder die Interessen der Angler​*
An der Geschichte mit den invasiven Arten, EU und Umsetzung in nationales Recht sind wir ja schon seit September/Oktober 2015 dran:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In wie weit die Verbanditen im DAFV schon mitbekommen haben, was auch und gerade ihren Vereinen (und letzten Endes auch dem einzelnen Angler) durch die Umsetzung der EU-Verordnung zu invasiven Arten und dem dazu vorgelegten Entwurf eines Gesetzes zur Durchführung der Verordnung (EU) 1143/2014 über invasive gebietsfremde Arten im Bundesnaturschutzgesetz wirklich droht, das wage ich aus bisheriger Erfahrung einfach mal zu bezweifeln..
> 
> Auch da wird man nur hoffen können, dass der DFV und/oder das Forum Natur das begreift und tätig wird, um die DAFV-Verbanditen entsprechend auf Linie zu bringen, bevors wieder zu spät ist für Angler und das Angeln.



Das geht nun in die aktive Arbeit mit einer projektbegleitenden Arbeitsgruppe beim Bundesamt für Naturschutz. 

*Naturschutz?*
Da war doch mal was?

Ihr erinnert euch?

Die (Kon)Fusion fand ja durch Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF mit anschliessender Umbenennung in DAFV statt, wie alle noch wissen sollten.

Das Argument damals für die Übernahme des DAV statt einer gleichberechtigten Fusion war ja, dass nur so der in den Augen der (Kon)Fusionäre so wichtige Naturschutzstatus erhalten werden könne.

Abgesehen davon, dass in den bisherigen fast 3 Jahren seit Rechtskraft DAFV noch nicht einmal der DAFV seinen Naturschutzstatus zu irgendwas verwendet hat (Klagen, Einsprüche etc. gegen Gewässersperrungen, Zugangsverweigerungen, Tierschutz, PETA, Kampf gegen Anglerdiskriminierung durch NABU-Präsi (siehe auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310170 ) etc.), was Anglern, Angelvereinen oder dem Angeln als solches etwas gebracht hätte, stellte sich nun wieder einmal mehr heraus, *dass reale Kompetenz immer noch wichtiger ist als der formale Naturschutzstatus.*

Das Bundesamt für Naturschutz hat eine Projektbegleitende Arbeitsgruppe (PAG) zum F+E-Vorhaben „EU-Verordnung zu invasiven Arten: Listungsvorschläge und Priorisierung
der Einbringungspfade für invasive Arten von unionsweiter Bedeutung in Deutschland“
FKZ 3515 86 0500
einberufen.

Das ist klar das Feld des DAFV als Bundesverband und kann äußerst wichtig werden für alle Bewirtschafter auch von Angelgewässern (in Pflichtnahme für Bekämpfung invasiver Arten (von Wollhandkrabbe über Grundeln bis Dreikantmuscheln etc.)) .

*Reale Kompetenz statt formaler Naturschutzstatus!
Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*
Daher haben wir beim Bundesamt für Naturschutz nachgefragt, ob und wer die Bewirtschafter und Angler in diesen Fragen in der Arbeitsgruppe vertreten wird und bedanken uns für die schnelle Antwort.

Da der Deutsche Fischerei-Verband als gemeinsamer Dachverband der Angler und Fischer seine Kompetenz schon seit Jahren bewiesen hat und geschätzter Gesprächspartner von Behörden und Ministerien ist, wurde er folgerichtig vom Bundesamt für Naturschutz zur Arbeitsgruppe eingeladen.

Erst nach relativ langer Zeit ("vor kurzem", BfN) bemühte sich dann auch der DAFV nach unseren Informationen endlich darum, selber auch in die "Projekbegleitende Arbeitsgruppe" beim Bundesamt für Naturschutz zu kommen. Obwohl dies ja eine Bundesangelegenheit ist und alle Bewirtschafter (Landesverbände die bewirtschaften, wie auch Vereine) des DAFV betroffen sein können und so der DAFV genau wie der DFV da von Anfang an hätte tätig werden MÜSSEN und nicht so lange warten..

Und zwar war, nach unseren Infos, das Argument des DAFV gegenüber dem Bundesamt für Naturschutz, dass der DAFV schliesslich ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband sei, der dazu auch gehört werden sollte.

_Wie wir von der Pressestelle des BfN erfahren haben, reichte dem Bundesamt für Naturschutz der Deutsche Fischerei-Verband mit seiner oft bewiesenen Kompetenz und seiner guten Vernetzung als gemeinsamer Vertreter der Angler und Fischer und er bat den DAFV, sich als Spartenverband im DFV verbandsintern abzusprechen. 

Es wurde wohl keine große Notwendigkeit gesehen, den bisher praktisch noch nicht groß in Erscheinung getretenen Sparten- und Naturschutzverband DAFV auch noch zu beteiligen, wenn man schon den kompetenten und seriösen DFV beteiligt hatte. 
Zumal das BfN eigenen Angaben zufolge die Teilnehmerzahl begrenzen musste, um vernünftige Diskussionen und die Arbeitsfähigkeit der PAG zu gewährleisten._

Das alles zeigt eines deutlich:
Der viel beschworene Status als *Naturschutz*verband, der zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF mit Umbenennung in DAFV führte, nützt beim* Bundesamt für Naturschutz* schon mal:
*REIN GAR NICHTS!!!*

Die verlassen sich im Bundesamt für Naturschutz anscheinend wohl auch lieber auf Kompetenz und seit Jahren bewiesener Seriosität des Deutschen Fischerei-Verbandes  auch ganz ohne Naturschutzstatus, statt sich mit dem Spartennaturschutzverband DAFV abzugeben.

*Warum zum Schmidtchen gehen, wenn man gleich mit dem Schmidt reden kann?*
Wenn selbst Behörden und Ministerien den DAFV bestenfalls als Spartenverband des DFV wahrnehmen, sollte man sich als zahlender organisierter Angelfischer wie als Vereins- oder Verbandsfunktionär schon mal überlegen, ob das so weiter gehen soll und kann mit dem DAFV.

Das bringt mich auch wieder einmal dazu, darüber zu sinnieren, warum eigentlich die Landesverbände einem *Naturschutz*verband DAFV Geld hinterher schmeissen, der nicht mal vom *Bundesamt für Naturschutz* eingeladen wird.

_Wäre es nicht klüger, mit dem für den DAFV verschleuderten Geld direkt den DFV zu unterstützen, der wenigstens von Behörden und Ministerien gehört und eingeladen wird?_
Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=306838

Genauso wenig wie Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan als ehemalige Bundestagsabgeordnete es schafft, im Bundestag Gehör zu finden.
Und das, obwohl das laut (Kon)Fusionären ja genauso Grund für ihre Wahl war, wie der Naturschutzverbandstatus für den Übertritt des DAV in den VDSF mit anschliessender Umbenennung in DAFV

Siehe dazu auch:
[youtube1]e3HU0fpReB4[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3HU0fpReB4

*Bitte einfach mal logisch überlegen*
Angesichts der Wirkungslosigkeit des DAFV als *Naturschutz*verband (als Vertreter für Angler und das Angeln ist der DAFV ja eh sinnlos und im besten Falle "nur" nicht-, statt kontraproduktiv), sollten sich doch verantwortungsvolle Landesverbandsfunktionäre der organisierten Angelfischerei mal überlegen, ob sie wirklich weiter den wirkungslosen DAFV oder den bei Behörden und Ministerien akzeptierten DFV unterstützen und bezahlen sollten.


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## kati48268 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> _Wie wir von der Pressestelle des BfN erfahren haben, reichte dem Bundesamt für Naturschutz der Deutsche Fischerei-Verband mit seiner oft bewiesenen Kompetenz und seiner guten Vernetzung als gemeinsamer Vertreter der Angler und Fischer und er bat den DAFV, sich als Spartenverband im DFV verbandsintern abzusprechen. ...
> _


Wir haben in der Forensoftware leider keinen "Totlach-Smiley".
Der wär jetzt passend.
Oder einen "Schmeiss Geld aus dem Fenster-Smiley".
Oder der, der zeigt wohin der DAFV gehört...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Der Begriff Spartenverband für den DAFV war übrigens nicht von mir, der kam vom BfN...
Hab ich aber natürlich gerne übernommen..


----------



## kati48268 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Passt aber auch nicht wirklich.
Sie vertreten den Naturschutz nicht,
Angler auch nicht
...
|kopfkrat
...
|licht
"Casting"verband!


----------



## dieteraalland (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Begriff Spartenverband für den DAFV war übrigens nicht von mir, der kam vom BfN...
> Hab ich aber natürlich gerne übernommen..




Das zeigt mal wieder dass Du nicht der einzigste bist, dem es vor den Ahnungslosen graut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Aber leider der einzige, der da recherchiert und veröffentlicht...............


----------



## Franky (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Es ist einfach "zu genial"... #d#d#d

Ob "man" beim DAFV versteht, was das bedeutet????????


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

"Beim DAFV etwas verstehen" - ein Widerspruch in sich, oder nicht?


----------



## Franky (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Na, ich weiss nicht... Wenn dieser quasi "Rausschmiss" nicht eindeutig zu verstehen gibt, dass der BfN augenscheinlich keinerlei Kompetenz vom DAFV erwarten darf, die sich positiv auf das Projekt auswirkt - was müssen denn dann noch für Kaliber (von anderer Seite ) aufgefahren werden?
Zumal - wenn ich das richtig zwischen den Zeilen herausgelesen habe - diese Gruppe schon seit längerem besteht und der DAFV es verpennt hat, sich u. a. rechtzeitig dort einzubringen?!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Stimmt so net ganz.

Das Problem EU, invasive Arten, Umsetzung in nationales Recht gibts schon länger (s.o., ich selber habe dazu ja schon vor 3 - 4 Monaten geschrieben und darauf hingewiesen, dass der DAFV wohl wieder pennen wird)..

Nun hat jetzt das BfN die Gruppe, die PAG installiert, indem sie kompetente Behördenvertreter, Verbände etc. dazu eingeladen hat.
Also auch den DFV (und eben nicht den DAFV - wen wunderts?)..

Die vom DAFV haben dann endlich - nach meinen Infos - Anfang/Mitte Dezember auch gemerkt, dass da was läuft und wollten dann auch in die PAG rein, mit Argument, sie wären ja Naturschutzverband...

Ergebnis siehe oben, ausgesperrt......................................................


----------



## Franky (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Das ist in meinen  Augen noch stärkerer tobak...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Du siehst mich nicht "nein" zu Deiner Einschätzung schreiben.....

;-)))


----------



## mathei (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Da hätte Die endlich mal was positives auf Ihrer HP schreiben können und haben es verk...t. Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir Die nur noch dieses Jahr ertragen müssen


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Täusch Dich mal nicht - die gleichen "Helden" in den Landesverbänden, welche (Kon)Fusion und Frau Dr. gewählt haben, sind in den Landesverbänden immer noch an der Macht.

Und das Hauptamt hat hier genauso versagt, die hätten das Ehrenamt auf solche Dinge aufmerksam machen müssen - RECHTZEITIG (und nicht Wochen zu spät..)

Gut nur, dass eine Behörde hier mal klar ansagt, wie der DAFV einzuordnen ist (diese Passage wurde so *wörtlich *von der BfN-Presseabteilung und dem Leiter der Geschichte mit den invasiven Arten zum veröffentlichen autorisiert):


> Wie wir von der Pressestelle des BfN erfahren haben, reichte dem Bundesamt für Naturschutz der Deutsche Fischerei-Verband mit seiner oft bewiesenen Kompetenz und seiner guten Vernetzung als gemeinsamer Vertreter der Angler und Fischer und er bat den DAFV, sich als Spartenverband im DFV verbandsintern abzusprechen.
> 
> Es wurde wohl keine große Notwendigkeit gesehen, den bisher praktisch noch nicht groß in Erscheinung getretenen Sparten- und Naturschutzverband DAFV auch noch zu beteiligen, wenn man schon den kompetenten und seriösen DFV beteiligt hatte.
> Zumal das BfN eigenen Angaben zufolge die Teilnehmerzahl begrenzen musste, um vernünftige Diskussionen und die Arbeitsfähigkeit der PAG zu gewährleisten.


----------



## mathei (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Das Wort *Spartenverband* ist natürlich ein richtiger Schlag in die Fre..e


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Ja, "einer der 4 Spartenverbände im DFV " ;-)))

Im Gegensatz dazu der kompetente und seriöse DFV.............

Während der DAFV als " bisher praktisch noch nicht groß in Erscheinung getretener Sparten- und Naturschutzverband DAFV" charakterisiert wird.. 

Ich halt zwar grundsätzlich auch nicht allzu viel von Behörden, aber die vom BfN muss man zumindest für ihre klare Sicht zum DAFV loben...


----------



## mathei (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Fragt sich nur zu welcher *Sparte *der DAFV gehört bei diesem Thema


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

anscheinend nicht zur "kompetenten oder seriösen" jedenfalls ;-))

Fragt mal eure Landesverbände, gerade die, welche dem DAFV immer noch die Stange halten und Kohle hinter schmeissen, weil doch in deren Augen der Naturschutzstatus so wichtig wäre ;-))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))).

Brandenburg, Meckpomm, Sachsen-Anhalt, Weser-Ems sind da mit ihren LV-Führungen an erster Stelle zu nennen...


----------



## Hezaru (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Und das von Behördlicher Seite, bei ihrer Kernkompetenz dem Naturschutz plus Europablabla.
Das ist ein Tiefschlag von Behördlicher Seite....
Was solls, dem DAFV tut das nicht weh...
Die haben eh keine Exxx:q


----------



## kati48268 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Da fällt mir noch ein LV zu den 'Stangenhaltern' ein, der zu nennen ist & der kriegt den Link morgen per Mail.

Man muss sich auch fragen, wieviel die Vita der Präsidentin dazu beiträgt, dass der DAFV nicht (mal) als Naturschutzverband wahrgenommen wird.

Wobei... wo wird der Bundesverband überhaupt wahrgenommen (außer in den Anglerbrieftaschen)? #c

Und mit dem Versagen der Hauptamtler hast du natürlich Recht, Thomas. Was machen die nur den lieben langen Arbeitstag?! #c

Es ist ein Elend ohne Gleichen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da fällt mir noch ein LV zu den 'Stangenhaltern' ein, der zu nennen ist & der kriegt den Link morgen per Mail.


Ja, sorry, Westfalen-Lippe gehört natürlich auch zu den "Kompetenzhelden" in den LV, die alles abnicken und schlucken, was von oben kommt..
Hat ich vergessen.........


----------



## Jose (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

wer etwas ahnung hat weiß, das man beim *Bundesamt für Naturschutz*
nur vorne reinkommt*. *hintenrum nur in Vereine und sonstige mit verbänden...
(...und seis ummen kopf...)


----------



## kati48268 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Ganz sachlich:

Ein solches Totalversagen, müsste des Rücktritt des kompletten Präsidiums nach sich ziehen, 
mindestens aber den der Präsidentin.

Und die dauerschlafenden Geschäftsführer gehören gefeuert.

Da bleibt dann ja nix mehr?
Macht doch nix, sie bringen sowieso nix zustande (außer gelegentlich ein paar Dinge, die Anglern schaden).

Wie gern würd ich ein paar bestimmte Gesichter sehen, wenn sie diese Meldung lesen!

Das lügende, verleumderische Anglerboard... jaja :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das lügende, verleumderische Anglerboard... jaja :m


Daher ja rückversichert:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gut nur, dass eine Behörde hier mal klar ansagt, wie der DAFV einzuordnen ist (diese Passage wurde so *wörtlich *von der BfN-Presseabteilung und dem Leiter der Geschichte mit den invasiven Arten zum veröffentlichen autorisiert):
> 
> 
> > Wie wir von der Pressestelle des BfN erfahren haben, reichte dem Bundesamt für Naturschutz der Deutsche Fischerei-Verband mit seiner oft bewiesenen Kompetenz und seiner guten Vernetzung als gemeinsamer Vertreter der Angler und Fischer und er bat den DAFV, sich als Spartenverband im DFV verbandsintern abzusprechen.
> ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Die im DAFV können es halt einfach nicht. Nichts, gar nichts können die- außer Millionen von Euro verplempern! Da haben die genauso wie in allen anderen Bereichen versagt- und jetzt nicht nur durch das Anglerboard veröffentlicht und einmal mehr aufgezeigt, sondern auch noch von einem Bundesamt offiziell deklassiert bzw. als Spartenverband in die Versenkung geschickt! Herrlich... Ob denen eventuell 4 Studenten der FH Kiel helfen können? Sind in anderen Bereichen ja der letzte Strohhalm der Kommunikation...

 Google doch mal Naturschutzverbände in Deutschland- da findest den DAFV nicht. Komischerweise aber bei Anglerverbänden- da wo die noch weniger Kompetenz vorweisen können und auch nichts tun. Wobei dann bei Wikipedia im übrigen der DAV der erste Treffer ist...


----------



## Jose (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

also, "Spartenverband", das klingt ja schon fast nach sekte... :m


----------



## kati48268 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Wieso eigentlich "Spartenverband"?
Wegen "spartanischer" Leistungen & Erfolge?
Spartanisch wäre ja zumindest etwas, aber da is ja nix vorzuweisen...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich "Spartenverband"?
> Wegen "spartanischer" Leistungen & Erfolge?
> Spartanisch wäre ja zumindest etwas, aber da is ja nix vorzuweisen...



Hat vermutlich auch nichts mit Sparte, der Tochter von Eurotas zu tun. Denn das hätte dann in der Mythologie mit Göttern und Helden zu tun...:q

Man kann das gar nicht oft genug schreiben. *SPARTENVERBAND des DFV*! So schön... Einmal mehr bestätigt, dass es den DAFV nicht braucht #6.


----------



## phirania (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wir haben in der Forensoftware leider keinen "Totlach-Smiley".
> Der wär jetzt passend.
> Oder einen "Schmeiss Geld aus dem Fenster-Smiley".
> Oder der, der zeigt wohin der DAFV gehört...



Gibbed doch...


----------



## Hezaru (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Wie Katie ganz sachlich bemerkt hatte währe ein Rücktritt (Feuern) des Präsidiums das Mindeste.
Andererseits, die tun ja nix, das kann ja nicht viel kosten.
Die LVs müssen das beenden.
2015 haben sie einmal das Maul aufgemacht. Ausgerechnet zu dem Thema wo sie ein einziges Mal die Klappe halten hätten sollen. Dieser Dr. Spahl mit seiner persönlichen Meinung.
Ohne Absender hätte ich 100pro auf Petra oder Sowas gewettet
Thomas hat ja nen kleinen Kommentar dazu geschrieben#6


----------



## mathei (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> anscheinend nicht zur "kompetenten oder seriösen" jedenfalls ;-))
> 
> Fragt mal eure Landesverbände, gerade die, welche dem DAFV immer noch die Stange halten und Kohle hinter schmeissen, weil doch in deren Augen der Naturschutzstatus so wichtig wäre ;-))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))).
> 
> Brandenburg, *Meckpomm*, Sachsen-Anhalt, Weser-Ems sind da mit ihren LV-Führungen an erster Stelle zu nennen...


Meine Obrigen sind ja nicht umsonst nach der Wende zum Vdsf gewechselt. Nennt man das Wendehälse ? Denke das Präsi Brille nicht unbedingt Brille auf hat, wenn gleich ich über die Landesarbit nicht meckern möchte


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Dass ich schon seit langem sage (und veröffentliche), dass ich vom DAFV, den dahinter stehenden Strukturen und dem Personal in Haupt- und Ehrenamt nicht viel halte, ist nun ja nun keine Neuigkeit..

Bisher haben wir ja immer geschimpft, wenn der DAFV nichts getan hat...

Nun tut er  was (ok., zu spät und wohl auch zu dilettantisch) und will sich in die PAG einbringen - und prompt gehts in die Hose.

Die Aussage der Behörde über das Standing des DAFV ist ja nun glasklar.

Ebenso die Gründe, warum die lieber mit dem (NICHTNATURSCHUTZVERBAND!) DFV zu tun haben wollen:
Wenn man die Wahl hat oder auswählen muss, dann halt lieber reale Kompetenz und Seriosität (=DFV) 
statt 
formaler Naturschutzstatus beim eh dem DFV angehörenden Spartenverband (=DAFV)......


----------



## Franky (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Wenn man sich den Terminkalender des DAFV mal ansieht, wundert es einen nicht. Auch ohne irgendwelches Hintergrundwissen lässt sich darauf sehr viel - bzw. sehr wenig - ableiten. 
Zum Thema "Naturschutz" findet man eine einzige Veranstaltung am 22.10.2016. Leider sind jedoch (noch) keinerlei Infos zu diesem (ich vermute mal) Workshop hinterlegt.
Eine einzige Veranstaltung, die sich direkt mit dem Thema "Angeln" (oder Angelfischerei) verbinden lassen könnte, ist für den 22.9.2016 eingetragen. Aber auch hier sind keine weiteren Infos bislang zu sehen.
Der Rest - Sitzungen und massenhaft "Casting". Böse Zungen könnten behaupten, der DAFV ist vielmehr eine "Casting-Agentur" denn irgendetwas anderes...  Germany's next Top-Heidi.................


----------



## Honeyball (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Jetzt zeigt sich, dass die Fusionsbefürworter in einer Sache recht hatten:

*Wir bräuchten einen starken Bundesverband* :q:q:q


Zumindest ist die Außenwirkung bei wichtigen Bundesbehörden offenkundig die, das die sagen: Es gibt einen "kompetenten und seriösen" Bundesverband DFV. 
Und jetzt scheinen die auch mal Kenntnis von dem "noch nicht groß in Erscheinung getretenen Sparten- und Naturschutzverband DAFV" bekommen zu haben.

Das einzig positive, was ich da erkennen kann, ist die Tatsache, dass die Partei der kompetenten Nichtanglerin offenkundig in der endgültigen Bedeutungslosigkeit auf Bundesebene versunken ist, aber das ist ja nicht unser Thema. Wesentlich ist hingegen die jetzt erfolgte öffentliche Bloßstellung dieser Person, die vom LSFV-SH ja wegen ihrer angeblichen guten Vernetzung auf Bundesebene so intensiv in das Amt gepusht (beinahe hätte ich versehentlich "geputscht" geschrieben) wurde. Wer jetzt als Mitglied und insbesondere als Präsident eines Landesverbandes, der Anglerinteressen vertreten soll, immer noch nicht realisiert, dass hier ein klares Versagen des DAFV-Präsidiums und der Präsidentin in einem auf Bundesebene wichtigen Thema von öffentlicher bundespolitischer Seite aufgezeigt wurde, der ist ebenso seines Amtes nicht würdig. Es ist schlichtweg ein Skandal, und alles andere als ein Aufschrei und die Forderung des Rücktritts der Präsidentin durch die Führungen der weiter ungekündigten Landesverbände ist ein Tritt in den Allerwertesten der organisierten Angelfischer.


----------



## willmalwassagen (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Bei aller verdienten Häme zu unserem Spartenverband,  ich bin der Ansicht dass er als anerkannter Natuschutzverband nicht einfach ausgeschlossen werden kann sondern ein Beteiligungsrecht hat.
Das sollen aber die Kasper vom Spartenverband mit dem BFN auskaspern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Kann er ja, sich beteiligen - er soll sich mit dem teilnehmenden DFV, bei dem der Spartenverband DAFV ja Mitglied ist, intern einigen und das über den DFV vortragen...

Und natürlich MUSS man zu einer Arbeitsgruppe im Vorfeld in einer Behörde nicht JEDEN Naturschutzverband einladen - man kann da durchaus nach Kompetenz und Seriosität sortieren..

Dass zudem der DAFV wohl erst sehr spät mitgekriegt hat (obwohl er wohl sicher durch den DFV rechtzeitig informiert wurde), wie wichtig das ist auch für seine Bewirtschafter und dann so dilettantisch versuchte noch mit rein zu kommen - nun gut, über die Kompetenz des DAFV muss ich wohl nix mehr sagen..

Auf ein Beteiligungs/Informationsrecht kann sich der DAFV nach Vorlage entsprechender Gesetze und Verordnungen sicher berufen und da wird das BfN sicher auch entsprechend handeln.

Warum soll man aber, wenn man Fachleute braucht im Vorfeld solcher Gesetze und Verordnungen, den DAFV einladen, wenn man statt dessen den über den kompetenten und seriösen DFV beteiligen kann?

*Und, von allem anderen ab:*
_Es zeigt, welch verheerendes Standing der DAFV, der angeblich organisierte Angelfischer so kompetent im Bund und in Europa gerade auch beim Naturschutz vertreten will, bei den da zuständigen Behörden/Ministerien in der Realität hat_ (abseits der Traumtänzereien des DAFV, die sich ja selber für so wichtig und kompetent halten..).............

Obwohl ich nachweislich auch kein großer Freund von Behörden und Ministerien bin, muss man das BfN hier doch für seine klare und realitätsbezogene Einschätzung des DAFV loben..


----------



## Honeyball (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Siehst Du, genau das ist es, was mich so maßlos wütend macht.

Dass wir seit seiner Gründung (berechtigterweise) dem DAFV Dilettantismus und Untätigkeit vorwerfen und das hier im Board immer wieder zur Sprache bringen, ist die eine Seite der Medaille. Da kann jeder blinde Abnicker aus dem Kreise der Landesverbandsdelegierten von mir aus noch lächelnd drüber hinwegsehen. Dass jetzt aber von offizieller Seite des Bundes diese Stellungnahme kommt und darin ein derartiges Bild des DAFV gezeichnet wird und dass sich rausstellt, dass trotz mehrerer von den Angelfischern finanzierter Geschäftsführer und einer so hoch gelobten angeblich bestens vernetzten Präsidentin ein so wichtiges Thema trotz erfolgter Information durch den DFV vergessen, verpennt und vernachlässig wurde, ist absolut skandalös, nicht tragbar und würde fast überall auf der Welt personelle Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen.

Nur in der blinden Hinterzimmerwelt des DAFV lassen sich das alle blökend hinterherlaufenden Lämmer stur und dumm einfach gefallen. Die wundern sich noch nichtmal darüber, 'nen Tritt in den Hintern von denen zu bekommen, die ja eigentlich vor ihnen sein müssten, weil sie ihnen hinterher rennen. #d#d#d


----------



## Knispel (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Es sind doch einige DAFV - "Representanten" im DFV-Presidium vertreten. 
Frau Dr. z.B.
http://www.deutscher-fischerei-verband.de/praesidium_liste.html

die "stemmen" das bestimmt ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Die haben beim DFV aber nen guten Präsi und kompetente Hauptamtliche - im Gegensatz zum Spartenverband DAFV im DFV ;-))))

Und so oder so ändert das nix an der (in meinen Augen zutreffenden) Sichtweise des BfN zum DAFV ;-))


----------



## ...andreas.b... (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Man kann das gar nicht oft genug schreiben. *SPARTENVERBAND des DFV*! So schön... Einmal mehr bestätigt, dass es den DAFV nicht braucht #6.


Dat is bestimmt 'n Druckfehler. Sollte sicher *Spatenverband* heißen! Und das triffts bei den Klappspaten im DAFV Präsidium und Hauptamt ganz genau!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Da fällt mir gerade ein Kinderlied ein...

 Komm, sag es allen weiter, 
 ruf es in jedes Haus hinein! 
 Komm, sag es allen weiter,
 der DAFV ist nur ein Spartenverein! :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Zum Standing insgesamt und bei Behörden und Ministerien - wie hier ja das Thema - von DAFV und DFV auch noch ne kurze Randnotiz, wo man deutlichst die Unterschiede in Sachen äußere Wahrnehmung und Kompetenz Präsidium/Hauptamt vom DFV und seinem Spartenverband DAFV erkennen kann:
Bekanntermaßen ist laut Bundestagsabgeordnetem Jan Korte im Bundestag praktisch keinerlei Lobbyarbeit seitens des DAFV zu bemerken, obwohl die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, als ehemalige Bundestagsabgeordnete von den Helden in den LV, welche die (Kon)Fusion so unbedingt wollten, genau deswegen angeblich ja gewählt wurde.

Auch der Präsi des DFV, Holger Ortel, ist ehemaliger Bundestagsabgeordneter..

Die Sitzungen des DAFV finden meist irgendwo in der Provinz in Hotels statt...

Die Präsidiumssitzung des DFV morgen dagegen in einem Sitzungszimmer im Reichstag (Sitz des Deutschen Bundestags) in Berlin (so kommt Spartenverbandspräsine Frau Dr. da wenigstens auch mal wieder rein, da auch sie zur Sitzung des DFV kommt .....)........


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Aufgeräumt und in den richtigen Thread verschoben


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Präsidiumssitzung des DFV morgen dagegen in einem Sitzungszimmer im Reichstag (Sitz des Deutschen Bundestags) in Berlin (so kommt Spartenverbandspräsine Frau Dr. da wenigstens auch mal wieder rein, da auch sie zur Sitzung des DFV kommt .....)........


Nach meinen ersten Infos nix aussergewöhnliches passiert auf der Präsidiumssitzung des DFV. Ein kleinerer Verband, der wohl bereits seit langem kooptiertes Mitglied im DFV ist, hat anscheinend einen Antrag auf normale Mitgliedschaft gestellt.

Passt den DAFVlern natürlich nicht, die ja nicht wollen, dass andere Organisationen der organisierten Angelfischern ausser dem DAFV im DFV vertreten sein können (was ja auch sofort klarmachen würde, wie nutz- und sinnlos der Spartenverband DAFV ist).

Weswegen sie Präsi Ortel  aufforderten, keinen Landesverbänden aktiv den Eintritt in den DFV nahe zu bringen, das wäre gegen Interessen des Spartenverbandes DAFV. 
Ortel habe bestritten, das aktiv zu tun.

Musser auch nicht, sorgen wir schon dafür, dass die LV diese Infos kriegen, dass auch Angler besser vom kompetenten Dachverband DFV als vom Spartenverband DAFV vertreten werden könnten ( siehe dazu auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=306838).
:q:q:q

Nur nochmal zur Erinnerung:
Bisher wurde von den organisierten Angelfischern über deren Vereinsbeiträge von den Landesverbänden an den DAFV abgeführt:
2013 = 1.689.300 (incl. Zusatzbeitrag DAV)
2014 = 1.338.298
2015 = 1.295.250

Wer von den LV jetzt gerade alles noch die nun 3 Euro Beitrag zahlt und mit welcher gemeldeten Mitgliedsstärke für 2016, muss man nun mal abwarten.

Hätte man das Geld statt über den zusätzlichen Kostenfaktor "Spartenverband DAFV im DFV" direkt in den DFV investieren können, für eine Anglergruppe mit dann vernünftigen und kompetenten Hauptamtlern für die Anglergruppe im DFV, wäre für Angler, organisierte Angelfischer, Angelvereine und Landesverbände sicher mehr raus gekommen, als durch das Geld versenken im nutz- und wirkungslosen Sparten- und Selbstverwaltungsverband DAFV...

Der VDSF/DAFV ist ja für die Landesverbände der organisierten Angelfischerei nur ne zusätzliche Kostenebene als Spartenverband im DFV.

Ohne Sinn, Zweck und vor allem ohne Wirkung, wie man hier auch an der Einschätzung des Bundesamtes für Naturschutz ja sieht, dem Thema hier:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gut nur, dass eine Behörde hier mal klar ansagt, wie der DAFV einzuordnen ist (diese Passage wurde so *wörtlich *von der BfN-Presseabteilung und dem Leiter der Geschichte mit den invasiven Arten zum veröffentlichen autorisiert):
> 
> 
> > Wie wir von der Pressestelle des BfN erfahren haben, reichte dem Bundesamt für Naturschutz der Deutsche Fischerei-Verband mit seiner oft bewiesenen Kompetenz und seiner guten Vernetzung als gemeinsamer Vertreter der Angler und Fischer und er bat den DAFV, sich als Spartenverband im DFV verbandsintern abzusprechen.
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Bald hauen sie sich auch im DFV die Köppe ein.  :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Nur, solange da der Spartenverband DAFV noch aufs Alleinvertretungsrecht im DFV für alle organisierten Angelfischer pocht und keine Direktmitgliedschaften der Landesverbände im DFV zulassen will.........

Wobei ja der Thread hier klar zeigt, wie nutzlos der DAFV und sein Naturschutzstatus sind und dass auch die LV besser direkt beim DFV aufgehoben wären und da noch Kohle sparen könnten, wenn man nicht diesen ganzen Rattenschwanz beim Sparten- und Selbtverwaltungsverband DAFV noch mitfinanzieren müsste..

Ämter und Ministerien im Bund gehen ja eh gleich lieber zum DFV und nicht zum DAFV..


----------



## Fischer am Inn (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Hallo



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein kleinerer Verband, der wohl bereits seit langem kooptiertes Mitglied im DFV ist, hat anscheinend einen Antrag auf normale Mitgliedschaft gestellt.
> 
> Passt den DAFVlern natürlich nicht, die ja nicht wollen, dass andere Organisationen der organisierten Angelfischern ausser dem DAFV im DFV vertreten sein können (was ja auch sofort klarmachen würde, wie nutz- und sinnlos der Spartenverband DAFV ist).
> 
> ...



Lediglich die LV´s, die ausschließlich Angelvereine als Mitglieder haben, triftt diese Regelung . Diejenigen LV´s, die auch Berufsfischer und Teichwirte vertreten, sind (auch) über die Sparte "Binnenfischeri" unmittelbar (also nicht über die Sparte DAFV) Mitglied im DFV.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Stimmt (bedingt):
Nicht nur Verbände wie Bayern oder der LFV BW, welche auch Berufsfischer vertreten, sind über diese im Bund und Europa durch den DFV vertreten.

Es gibt auch alte, ruhende, bwz. kooptierte Mitgliedschaften reiner Angelfischerverbände wie z. B. beim Rheinischen Fischereiverband oder dem Bezirksverband Trier.

Kommt aus der Geschichte..

Gut für Bayern und B-W, die nun durch ihre Kündigung beim DAFV nicht doppelt zahlen müssen, obwohl Leistung sowie Anerkennung durch Behörden und Ministerien praktisch eh nur durch den DFV kommt..


----------



## kati48268 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Was sagt denn die Gerüchteküche?

Hat Frau Dr. den Affront des BfN ohne Herzkasper überlebt?
Und die "Ungeheuerlichkeit" überstanden, dass das Versagen hier im "Lügen- & Diffamierungs-Board" mal wieder veröffentlicht wurde?
:m


----------

